# Where are the furniture shops in cairo?



## wifey

Hi Can anyone tell me, where about the furniture shops are in cairo, already been in city stars, not a lot there, looking for cushions, household stuff etc, and places which sell curtains or makes them up, thanks !!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Go along the corniche past the Ramsis Hilton in the direction of the Arcaida mall for a mile or so and you will suddenly see material shops, go there choose your material and they will make them up into curtains.


----------



## khater

also in arcadia mal and azhar street u will find alot of shops,bargin is the keyword


----------

